# Barred Owl Photo



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Hello All! This is a photo of the juvenille Barred Owl who was hit by a car. We know he is a youngster since he still requires stimulation to eat his supper. He is going in for surgery tomorrow a.m. to fix a broken femur bone. He had some head trauma injuries as well. Poor guy, but he is a fighter and we are keeping our fingers crossed he will pull through the surgery. Keep him in your thoughts tomorrow. Your good energies go a loooong way. Thanks.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Cricket, 

Poor baby you guys have gotten in I hope all will go well with the surgery tomorrow and with the recovery for this guy.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Sending lots of successful surgery vibes for this lovely youngster. I hope all will go well.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Ah, what a cutie!

I'm keeping this juvenile in my thought s and prayers and asking His Creator for a successful surgery, and that he/she will be as good as new.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

What a pretty little fellow. Does he not try to bite you? Wishing good luck with the surgery. Hope he'll do just fine..........


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks all... and yes Renee, he bites! But not when I'm feeding him... luckily! It's kind of weird too. I think he can't see all that well due to the impact. He seems to see shadow. He clicks his beak together when he wants to be left alone. Can't wait until tomorrow has come and gone...


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Poor little cutie! I hope he's feeling better soon and doesn't give you guys too much trouble.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Poor baby....best wishes for success tomorrow! 

He sure is a beauty!

Linda


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I agree to what others have said and definitely add my support and best hopes for a successful surgery and full recovery!

HUGS to you ALL.!!

I, too, will be anxiously awaiting news updates!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Cricket, best of luck tomorrow w/this beauty, hoping that all goes well and h/she will regain full mobility and sight in your care.

fp


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I'll be sure to send tons of positive energy his way to aid in a successfully operation and a speedy recovery. He's a beautiful bird, I've always loved owls they're just gorgeous and noble looking.


----------



## mrflapper (Apr 12, 2006)

*awww*

The first thing I thought was "awww, I hope the owl feels better soon" but then that thought was quickly followed by "yikes! I hope you keep all your fingers!" I've never seen anyone handle an owl without serious gloves! You're brave.  Good luck to the owl on his impending surgery.


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks again all of you here at PT. The Owl did indeed survive his surgery! It was a long wait, I'll tell you, but slowly he came to and was back to looking about how he did when he went into the surgery. He has a lot of torn muscles. The leg bones lined up and are set with a pin. He will now need to recover from the surgery and is most definately going to be enduring much pain. He is back in the safe care of Wind Over Wings, a Raptor Rescue and Rehabilitation and Education Center where he will live out his life in his very own Aviary. (after recovery) In the meantime, please keep the good energies flowing his way! It is so appreciated. 
mrflapper, one should wear gloves when handling an owl... I am brave, yes, but his eyesight is not so good and he is a juvenille. What you don't see in the photo very well are the hemostats I am using to feed him with. I would never offer up my fingers, I need them! One must be fast! My pinching the top of is beak stimulates his instinct to open up his beak to eat... so, no yikes necessary. This time!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Did the vet use an ophthalmoscope to look into the eyes and see if there was any bleeding into the eyeball? I will say that they don't tolerate a lot of problems around the eyes without damage to the vision. A blind pigeon is one thing but a blind owl doesn't sound good at all.

Pidgey


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Cricket, I just caught this thread and want you to know I'll certainly remember this little guy in my prayers. I'm really glad he came through the surgery and hope his vision is not permanently damaged.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Just saw this thread. What a beautiful bird.
I am glad the surgery was a success and he will live out his life in safety.

Reti


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

There is a book about a boy who finds a barred owl its "Theres an owl in the shower" It was a really good book


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

So glad to hear the surgery went well!!  

Continued supporting thoughts for his recovery!!  

He's a lovely owl!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Cricket, 

I'm glad to hear that the owl came through the surgery well and things look good. These birds are beautiful animals and need all the help they can get through organizations like yours and others. They are not exactly the most abundant of birds so if this one can be helped and released again, that's just fantastic!


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

The Barred Owl is doing GREAT today! Eating and everything! The vet was supposed to use the opthalmascope before the Owl was anesthetized, but for some reason, the staff did not get him prior to putting him under and at that point it was too late. WOW has an opthalmascope and will check his eyes... but the Vet won't be able to do so until his re-check. His eyes are definately damaged. This lucky owl will soon be having a new Aviary all to himself! He will be neighbor to the Saw-whets and the Kukaburros. I will let you all know what they decide to name him as soon as that develops... In the meantime, thanks again for all of your kind words and good thoughts. I will look for that book...


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

That's great that he's doing so well. When you fed him the mice, did you have to feed them to him live? Just curious. Does he swallow them whole? Can you tell I don't know a thing about owls??? LOL


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Checking with an ophthalmoscope won't really tell much but if there is damage to see in there, it might help suggest the best way forward for the little fellow in terms of how best to help him adapt. Of course, it's also possible that there won't be any visible damage.

Pidgey


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

This guy was eating dead mice. In pieces. Dipped in water. Ick, I know.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Cricket said:


> This guy was eating dead mice. In pieces. Dipped in water. Ick, I know.


Ick is right!! Guess the poor guys gotta eat though.........


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Maybe you could turn him on to pate'?

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pidgey said:


> Maybe you could turn him on to pate'?
> 
> Pidgey



Nope, nope, nope .. if you mean goose/duck liver pate .. this is one of those foods that humans see as a delicacy that extracts a horrible and extreme price from the animal producing it.

I figure you were making a joke, Pidgey, but if not, please let me know, and I'll clue you and the other members in.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Cricket said:


> This guy was eating dead mice. In pieces. Dipped in water. Ick, I know.


EEK!  I can just imagine, you should see the stuff Doreen has in her freezer, it would kill my appetite.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> Nope, nope, nope .. if you mean goose/duck liver pate .. this is one of those foods that humans see as a delicacy that extracts a horrible and extreme price from the animal producing it.
> 
> I figure you were making a joke, Pidgey, but if not, please let me know, and I'll clue you and the other members in.
> 
> Terry


Uhh... I was thinking of mouse pate', actually. It just means "paste" and can be made from a lot of things. There are even vegetarian varieties but that owl can't live on them. So, yes, I was joking.

Pidgey


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Cricket, great work you're doing w/this unfortunate owl, glad to know that the surgery went well and also that all of your fingers remain in tact for the aid
and care of future rescues  . 

fp


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Cricket, 

I'm sorry to hear that the barred owl did finally succumb to his injuries The centre you volunteer at sure did their best to rehab him, such a shame it didn't work out.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Cricket,

I'm so sorry to hear the owl did not make it. I know there was a lot of people involved in the recovery process, and you all did everything you could to save him. 


Here is the post in case someone missed it.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=171315&postcount=33


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Yes, Cricket, very sorry to hear that the owl did not make it and after everyone's best efforts.....

Linda


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am so sorry, Cricket. He was a beautiful bird.

Cynthia


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

What a shame! I am so sorry! I know everyone did their best!

COMFORTING THOUGHTS AND HUGS TO HELP!!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Cricket, I am so very sorry your beautiful owl did not make it. As mentioned before, you did all you could do. My condolences to you.


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks all... he was a fighter for sure. It was the knee and the muscle tear that was most concerning these last days... worry that he would not ever be capable of standing on his left leg once it healed. As Hope put it, life on ones belly is not a comfortable one... He was doing great despite the odds. The other night he got his leg caught up under his wing and tore the skin. They wrapped him up and he unwrapped himself over and over. The next morning Hope saw how bad he had torn his skin and called the vet. He was not available until the next morning and then he just died... like he had had enough and he decided to go... Maybe he knew he would never be able to stand on that knee? Whatever the case, it is very sad... he was cherished by so many... he was special... It is a bummer since he seemed to be doing so well. His eyes had even improved!!! Rehab is hard on ones heart... and wild animals are full of surprises! You think you know and BOOM! but again, thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I sure hate to hear that. Maybe he got a bloodborne infection from his own talons. Was he on any prophylactic antibiotics at the time?

Pidgey


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am really sorry for the loss of this beautiful bird.

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Cricket, I am very sorry this wonderful owl died. Sometimes, I think they make the decision in their own way.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Pidgey said:


> I sure hate to hear that. Maybe he got a bloodborne infection from his own talons. Was he on any prophylactic antibiotics at the time?
> 
> Pidgey


I think this sounds like a very possible explanation of what might have happened to the owl. They kill/hold and eat their prey with their talons and there could have been bacterial issues that invaded his own system by him tearing his skin with his claws. Much like how pigeons will succumb to cat, hawk and other predator scratches & bites. If the bacteria got into the blood, this is definitely not good

I am only hypothisizing but it does make sense. Still, it doesn't change the outcome but maybe it's something to consider.


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

This owl was a baby and we were hand feeding him his meals. He ate from tongs or fingers... although, I agree that maybe an infection was the culprit. Could one kill him that fast? overnight??? maybe it was an infection running its course after the surgery. I can't be 100% in saying he was on antibiotics, but I think he was. I know he was given .1cc of metacam for pain. WOW has all sorts of things in their med cabinets, so that is why I do not know if antibiotics were a part of his routine. I will find out tomorrow as I will be there in the a.m. cleaning aviaries and then giving the last of the Holiday Tours... I will look into it and get back to you.


----------

